# Ip address Ricoh aficio cl3500n



## aikers99 (Nov 18, 2007)

Good People,

I am trying to change the IP address of the Aficio cl3500n. I have tried using a browser, webjet admin but no luck........how do I do a cold reset w/ this printer??

Thank you


----------



## bogdraggon (Jul 26, 2007)

You should be able to use the web interface on the printer.
You need to log in the default username for Ricoh is either

Username = Admin Password = password or
Username = Admin Password = (nothing/blank/just hit return)

Or you could just use the keys on the printer.


----------

